# Terra cotta tile roof



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

I got a hive in a terra cotta roof anyone with any first hand experience? They are going in at a bottom corner not sure the extent of the colony, going to look it over further tomorrow. I really don't want to tear a run of tiles up.

Hank


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

But I bet you will have to. Did a ceder roof a few years back
David


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

If they're between the plywood decking & the tiles, then you're gonna have to:

A: Tear up the tiles they're under, and deal with the peeved homeowner after
B: Remove the tiles from the roof, starting at the peak & working your way down to the hive (time consuming, but allows you to *hopefully* avoid breaking tiles
or
C: Go after the bees from inside (probably in the attic), and *carefully* cut through the roof's plywood decking to expose the hive from underneath. This would probably be my 1st choice method (with a NIGHT removal, so you don't die of heat-stroke!), but you'll have to be quite careful with your cutting if you want to avoid breaking any tiles.


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Update 

Bees are going in a corner tile to a double brick wall 20 ft off the ground. They are not going up under the tile, would have been easier 


I think i have all the entrances closed but one and will start trapping once I get back from vacation in a week. Most of what I have done is because it is what I had on hand. Oh I am using top bar stuff that is why I have a trapezoid box.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

good luck


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Need some advice. 

These guys have chewed countless holes out and I have chased them all the way around the facade. I think I finally got them coming out a single entrance through a wire cone into a box. The box has some old brood comb that they seem to be ok with probably have a couple pounds of bees in there. 

I really don't want to pull a frame of brood from any of my new hives for them. A bird in the hand...

Because I have had to go to a wire cone and not a "hogan style" if I put a queen in there would they take her? 

Then once released would the bees coming out of the Trapout accept her?

I guess there is only one way to find out. Any fatal flaws in my plan?


----------

